# [SOLVED] Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm new here but I have a serious issue that I could use a lot of help on. About 2 years ago I decided to give Dell a huge chunk of money for a PC that I thought would be my monster machine for audio and video recording and editing as well as personal everyday use. From day one with the computer, it would give me the memory beep code, but always straightened itself out after a hard restart. That was until a few months ago, when it no longer got past the memory beep codes. Upon some research, I found that this is a fairly common issue with the Dell XPS 720. Now I'm going to try to keep myself composed when commenting on Dell's less than honest business practices. I tried reporting the issue to dell when I was still under warranty but since a restart always fixed the issue and Dell's call center is such a pain to deal with, I never followed through with the long wait times or the language barriers. Less than two weeks after my warranty expired, my computer took a permanent fall. So I'm out 2 grand for a computer that didn't work the way it was supposed to from the factory and died in less than 3 years. Just typing this makes me really upset since I found a similar issue on this very forum from another member. There was some really good advice given on that post. However, it's a bit old and I'm wondering if there are better options available now. I'm a fairly tech savvy person and have successfully built a PC in the past using the net. I plan to keep the components of my machine that I think will save me money in the new build, i.e. Hard Drive, CPU, Video Card, Sound Card, and a few other things that I added to the PC like my Protools interface. Could someone point me in the right direction in finding a motherboard, chassis, power supply, etc that will support my components and be expandable? I'd greatly appreciate any help I can get. I really need to get recording again. Below I C&P my current system's setup.

1 CJ339 Mouse, Universal Serial Bus 2BTN, Wheel, Lead Free, Optical Black 
1 TP073 Card, Graphic, G84, HMGA15 
1 CR457 Processor, Q6600, 2.4, 8MB, Core Duo Kentsfield, G0 
1 CK520 Printed Wiring Assy, Planar Dozer, Desktop, DELL COMPUTER CORPORATION..., Extreme Performance System, 720 
1 GR343 Kit, Software, Overpack, Windows Xp, MCE05U, Digital Video Disk Drive, English 
1 JW351 Kit, Documentation On Floppy Disk, Powerdvd, 7.0, Digital Video Disk Drive 
1 5120P Cord, Power, 125V, 6Feet, SJT..., Unshielded 
1 DU219 Assembly, DVD+/-RW..., 16X, NEC Corporation, Serial ATA, Black 
1 NX809 Hard Drive, 250G, S2, 7.2K, 8M Branded Peripheral, SGT-GLX 
1 JX373 Kit, Speaker, 120V, WL6000 Unleaded, DELL AMERICAS ORGANIZATION... 
1 PN182 KIT..., Software, Works, 8.5 English 
1 XK514 Kit, Software, Mcafee, 8, Compact Disk Drive, English 
1 CT602 Card, Multi-Media, Audio, SB0467 Windows Vista OS 
1 GH005 Assembly, Cable, FLEX-BAY Precision Workstation, Dozer 
1 TH661 Assembly, Flash Storage Device Universal Serial Bus, Reader Half Height, Teac, Black 
1 DR972 Assembly, Digital Video Disk Drive, 16X, Serial ATA, Half Height, TOSHIBA SAMSUNG STORAGE TECHNOLOGY..., Black 
1 RH659 Keyboard, 104, UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS..., UNITED STATES..., Black, DARFON ELECTRONICS, CORP... 
2 MN443 Dual In-line Memory Module, 1G 800M, 128X64, 8, 240, Employee Purchase Plan 
0 01323 INFORMATION..., NO ITEM 
0 83535 INFORMATION..., PART, ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY ATTACHMENT PACKET INTERFACE..., DEVICE 
0 83535 INFORMATION..., PART, ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY ATTACHMENT PACKET INTERFACE..., DEVICE 
1 GM579 PLACEMAT..., GETTING STARTED..., EXTREME PERFORMANCE SYSTEM..., 720, DAO/BCC 
1 J8461 Assembly, Cable, Video, Lead Free 
1 KC294 Assembly, Foot, Bottom, Extreme Performance System, Dozer 
1 KU170 Pad, Mouse, Metal, Image Works Mfg Inc, Extreme Performance System 
1 UP422 ASSEMBLY..., CHASSIS..., L5+, BLK-AL, 750W, 720 
1 NP756 GUIDE..., OWNER..., EXTREME PERFORMANCE SYSTEM..., 720, ENGLAND/ENGLISH... 
1 P6712 Guide, Users Guide, Windows XP MCE2, Dimension/Inspiron 
1 PK796 INSTRUCTION..., DEVIATION..., #1, BKU-CHAS, 720 
1 RR490 INSTRUCTION..., DEVIATION..., BLK/AL, 720


Thanks in advance for any help I can get.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

What video card do you have? I assume you also want a new case?
Onboard sound is pretty impressive on the newer mobo's. I would hold off on that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

What Video card do you have the 8800GT, 8800GTX or another?

Your at a crossroads here while the Q6600 is still a capable CPU today the 775 line is coming to a end while I still expect to see the lower end CPU's around for awhile "End of Life" on the Q9xxx is coming up this summer, the newer i5/i7 using 2 different socket motherboards have been out for awhile now. So basically updating to a socket 775 P45 motherboard will limit your future upgrades, or you can bite the bullet so speak now and go for a i7 CPU and board.

Did you have a budget in mind?

Is the ram DDR2 800 you have currently?


----------



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Hey and thanks for the responses. I don't have a budget in mind but I'd like it to be reasonable. Preferably less than $500-$600, but still be a really powerful machine to handle Protools and graphics programs as well as video editing. I'm open to suggestions. I spent way too much on the XPS and am really upset it's junk at this point.

As for the graphics card. I'd have to check the PC when I get home, cuz I don't see the specs on the Dell site using my service tag. I think it's the GTX but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

I'll give you both ways out the first is with the i7 860 CPU and a P55 board DDR3 ram, the second is a P45 board reusing your CPU and ram, the case and Power supply are the same, and of course there are 100's of case's to choose from both cheaper and more expensive flashier and tamer looking give me an idea of what you like and we'll go from there.

Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131407 P7P55D EVO	$194.99 $194.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214 i7 860	$279.99 $279.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231259 DDR3 1600	$119.00 $119.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 750TX	$129.99	$10.00	$119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 Antec 900	$99.99 $99.99


*$813.96* After Mail in rebates 


Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 750TX	$129.99	$10.00	$119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 Antec 900	$99.99 $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358 GA EP45 UD3P	129.99	$20.00	$109.99

*$329.97* After Mail in rebates


----------



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Thanks Wrench97. I really appreciate that detail. I think I'm gonna go the route of the more expensive one and just build a proper PC. Sorry for the long delay on responses. Since my PC isn't working I'm limited to access at work and it's been busy lately. Aesthetically, I'm into black and metal styling. Is there anything else I should mention?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

The Antec 200 is a decent case and the 300 very close to the 900 without the lights.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16811129074,N82E16811129070,N82E16811129042

I've used quite a few Cooler Master cases also especially the Centurion 5 model> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16811119068,N82E16811119197,N82E16811119106


----------



## jeffreyrinek (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Hello, I have a Dell XPS 710 that also died. I am pretty sure/certain it is the motherboard considering the problems Dell seems to have with the XPS 700 series boards. I have read Wrench 97's answer. My question is that I would like to do the same for the Dell XPS 710, and give it to my son. I suspect only the motherboard is defective and I was hoping to get the experience of the build. I think the power supplies and cooling fans are pretty good. I would like to build it into a quad core. I looked up the parts for the XPS 720, but I really like this tech article. Would the same info work for my 710. I would like to upgrade it to a quad core, and up the RAM. It currently has 4G RAM on the Board. I realize changing the board would require new RAM. Would a new board use the same mounting hardware as the old on. I am new to this so I am hoping for patience. Thanks for any input. Jeff


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

The issues are the same, it's a BTX motherboard so a standard ATX board will not fit the case and the power supply uses a 24 pin and 20 pin power connector as opposed the the standard 24 pin and 8 pin to power the board.

If you want to reuse the ram you could use a 775 board and a Q9550 along with the DDR2 but for the price difference I think using the P55 motherboard, i5 750 or i7 860 and DDR3 is worth it.


----------



## jeffreyrinek (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Does that mean I cannot use the Dell power supplies with the replacement motherboard? I was hoping to reuse the case and I thought the cooling via several fans was upgraded. If you think it is best to start from scratch, I am willing to do that. I want to learn while I build. I usually work on cars but the computers have peaked my interest. If I can reuse the box, which motherboard, could I use with the Dell power supply, if any? Thanks for the patience and response. jeff


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

The Dell power supply will only directly work with the Dell board, The standard retail boards use fewer, higher amperage circuits then the Dell Supply can output.

The 700 series Used the BTX size board, it's backwards of a standard Atx/mAtx board it's like trying to put the door from the right side of the car on the left side. when you look at the rear of the case the I/O panel is on the opposite side of the case.

It's best to start from scratch the Dell power supply while ok is not worth saving as they also have a high failure rate. 

The case you would have to try to move the motherboard tray and access cover from one side to the other, a decent Coolermaster or Antec case goes for $50-$60.


----------



## jeffreyrinek (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

I really want to thank you for your patience and understanding in giving advice. I am new to this. I actually like to restore cars, but my youngest son deserves something new of his own. I love the satisfaction of building. I would love to look at any sites containing info to help me understand. So I guess I am going to take your advice and build from scratch. I want to establish a list of the items I need. Can you refer me to any sites, or can you give me a list of items to consider. I would love to build a quad core, with 4 gigs or more of ram, a large hard drive, maybe 1tb, then I think I would need the sound card, graphics, etc. Does that make sense or am I embarrassing myself?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

*questions is why we are here !* *to help YOU *


here is a how to 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=computer+building&search_type=&aq=f


and here are some good choices

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## jeffreyrinek (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Hello, Jeff Rinek back. I have been researching the XPS 710 issue and wanted to offer some info that I discovered. First of all, many of the XPS 710 motherboards failed. So many that Dell employed an upgrade program to help resolve the numerous dissatisfied customers. That program ended in 2007, and they have done nothing for those of us whose XPS 710 died after that point. I found it helpful to review the information of the upgrade kits, and to some degree it is possible to replace the defective XPS 710 motherboard with an upgrade to an XPS 720. Be advised however that if you plan to do the upgrade you will need the following parts as listed on a post on the DEll XPS forum site: by garysoft 
11 Mar 2009 10:36 AM
In March 2009, after the motherboard crashed on my out-of-warranty, two-year-old Dell XPS 710, I learned there had been a Dell XPS 700/710 Upgrade Program, which ended in October 2007. There had been a kit with the necessary parts to upgrade an XPS 700 or 710 to an XPS 720. Even though today there is no all in one kit that I am aware of, I decided to try to upgrade my XPS 710 to an XPS 720.
Below is the list of parts from the original upgrade kit. I obtained all but one necessary part from Dell Spare Parts (1-800-372-3355). I was lucky to find the final necessary part at techforless.com. It appears that a few of the parts needed for upgrading an XPS 700 are already on an XPS 710, so I could reuse those. 
Downloaded from a search of the Internet:
Purchased from Dell Spare Parts (1-800-372-3355):
2. (CK520) XPS 720 Motherboard or (GT661), a kit that includes the motherboard and the following items 3-6:
3. (JR085) [CD016 in GT661 kit] XPS 720 Resource CD; I did not need anything off this CD.
4. (06335) Thermal Interface Grease Cleaning Cloth; convenient, but could get elsewhere.
5. (N6370) Thermal Interface Grease Syringe; convenient, but could get elsewhere.
6. (W2486) Thermal Interface Grease Instructions; didn't need; this information is in the Upgrade Kit Users Guide (item 1).
7. (XU556) Rear I/O Panel; needed because the placement of I/O ports is different on the rear of the XPS 720.
8. (TM476) Front Panel Ribbon Cable; needed because connectors are different size on XPS 720.
9. (GR709) Front Panel Audio Cable; needed because connectors are different size on XPS 720.1. (NX581) XPS 700/710 Upgrade Kit Users Guide (manual); very helpful!
Purchased last "open box" item from techforless.com; could not get this part from Dell:
10. (XU567) [Black] Front Panel Assembly; needed because connectors are different size on XPS 720.
Reused from XPS 710:
11. (HN362) Front Panel Retention Device; little plastic part into which the two power button screws (item 12) are tightened. 
12. (16DYP) Front Panel Retention Device Screws (x2) 
13. (WJ206) Front Panel Cosmetic Insert; gum-backed translucent panel that labels the lights and I/O ports on the Front Panel Assembly; peeled off old assembly and reapplied to replacement one.
Good luck whatever choice you make. Jeff Rinek


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Another issue is the 720 boards have failure issues of their own.


----------



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Hey Wrench97,

So after some research and preparation, I've decided I'd like to build a PC capable of handling a 64bit OS. I'm not reusing anything from the old CPU except maybe the Hard Drive. Could I still use the set up you suggested in earlier post with new additions like video card and maybe soundcard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Yes, and as a side benefit some of the pricing has dropped, FYI even your Q6600 will support 64 bit os's, what did you have in mind for a budget?


----------



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Thanks for the info Wrench. The budget I have in mind is $1000. I am thinking of Windows 7 as the OS. I'd like a high end graphics card that can handle gaming, graphic design, and HD Movie viewing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Are you near a Micro Center?> http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0317378
The CPU walk in specials are hard to beat.

This is close to your budget.

Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131407 P7P55D EVO	$179.99 $179.99
http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0317378 i7 860	$199.99 $199.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231259 DDR3 1600	$119.99 $119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873 HD5770	$159.99	$10.00	$149.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=650tx 650TX	$99.99	$10.00	$89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320 WD black 500	$69.99 $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289 DVD Burner	$26.99 $26.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 Antec 900 $99.99 $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754 Win7 64 HP	$104.99 $104.99






$1,061.91	$20.00	$1,041.91


----------



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Thanks again Wrench. I like the build here and will most likely get a BluRay burner in there too. To your knowledge, can the Blu-Ray Burner function as the main drive for the build? 

I am near a Micro Center. Are they a good place to walk in and pick up everything on this list? It's a bit of a drive for just the processor. Thanks for all your help and patience.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

They are higher for almost everything else, but I seem to end up buying a lot there when I need it in a hurry.

With the cost of a standard DVD burner being less then $30 I would us that as the main drive and only use the more expensive Blue-Ray when needed.


----------



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Thanks for all the help Wrench! I wanted to let ya know I'll receive my order from newegg today. I couldn't get out to Microcenter so I just ordered the CPU from newegg. between tolls gas and time spent it just seemed ok to spend the extra cash at newegg. I did remove a couple things like the cd rom. I'll recycle the ones I have until I buy a bluray burner. That is the great thing about DIY PC's right? I can keep adjusting things until I make it my own monster. I did have another question for you. In regards to monitors what's a really good widescreen monitor that can handle HD, Blu-Ray, and the detail required for photoshop and other video and image editting? Sorry if this seems broad but I have no clue what to even ask when it comes to monitors lol. Thanks again man. It's been 6-7 long hard months of no PC and that will finally change some time tonight. ray:


----------



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Forgot to mention I'd like the best bang for my buck with the monitor. No budget in mind but would like to keep it as low as it could be without sacrificing quality.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

The finer the detail the higher the price, a lot of pro photogs are still using CRT's because of the the detail, but high end LCD's come close, If your doing light Photoshop or for web use the requirements are not as severe. 

That said I have used a few of these and not had any complainants> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236059

My BIL the photog uses one of these > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002523 and an old Barco CRT($3600 new about 5yrs ago).


----------



## RazorsEd (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Thanks man. System is up and running. Now I need to learn a little bit more so that I can take advantage of the auto-tuning for overclocking and all the other goodies my mobo has.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Please Help with PC build off of a dead Dell XPS 720*

Good to hear you have it up and running, I'll mark it as solved


----------

